# 3 BIG Cutting Boards



## Tony (May 5, 2015)

A guy that used to work for me got married a couple of months ago and I made him and his bride a cutting board for their gift. His Dad called me and wanted 3 of them for him and a couple of his partners. (Law firm). Being an attorney, of course they had to be bigger than normal ones. Theses are 18" x 24", 1-1/4 thick. C & C welcome. Thanks for looking! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2015)

I wanted to say that the Osage and some of the Maple came from @kazuma78. Thanks Josh!


----------



## kazuma78 (May 6, 2015)

Tony those boards look fantastic as always! I really like the colors you use in them. I know my brother really loves his and we love ours! Thanks again!


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Josh! That great to hear, one of the things I like the most about doing this is seeing people enjoy my work it's a great feeling! If your brother runs across more I'd like a crack at it. I conserve that stuff like gold!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 6, 2015)

Haha He does have some more, next time I go home Ill cut some for you. Im pretty sure I dulled the crap out of his chain saw cutting that stuff, its really hard as im sure you know haha Ill bring a file with me next time!


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2015)

It's dam hard that's for sure! If it's a post just send me the whole thing, you don't have to cut it. I'll cover shipping of course.


----------



## barry richardson (May 6, 2015)

Nice looking boards Tony!, the diagonal lines add some nice visual interest...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> It's dam hard that's for sure! If it's a post just send me the whole thing, you don't have to cut it. I'll cover shipping of course.


 I can do that next time I'm back. Ill keep you in mind! Im forever trying to keep him from burning his woodpile, hes got some real nice walnut crotch pieces in there too.


----------



## Wildthings (May 6, 2015)

Those are sweet Tony! Now name all the species in each board!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2015)

Tony those are snappy! 

But help us out. I see malpe curly and not, walnut, skeet, bois d arc, cherry, white oak, padauk, puprleheart, not sure about some others. Do I see cedar elm, catalpa, and ???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony those are snappy!
> 
> But help us out. I see malpe curly and not, walnut, skeet, bois d arc, cherry, white oak, padauk, puprleheart, not sure about some others. Do I see cedar elm, catalpa, and ???



Man, I don't even know what catalpa is

All those you mentioned plus Live Oak, Pecan and Hickory. But no cedar elm, sorry Kevin. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice looking boards Tony!, the diagonal lines add some nice visual interest...



Thanks Barry! The funny thing is when I started building these I made them with just straight, vertical pieces. I had a lot of cutoffs that were already cut and milled to size but weren't long enough. I built a couple like this to use them and thought it looked a lot better! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

